# Whats the best way to fit a roofbox to my RV?



## 116403 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi
I have a roofbox bolted straight to my roof - only the lid is broken so it needs replacing. Firstly - do I fit some kind of rail system so it clamps on as designed to - if so what? Or do i bolt it straight to roof somehow? I dont want to create a water feature in the bedroom !!!!

Do I go Halfords or Fiamma?????

Thanks all


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Get a bloke in to do it - much easier...


Recommend Star Spangled Spanner


----------

